# Gianna, the tiny Chihuahua. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have read several threads about tiny Chihuahua’s here, and many of you seem to love them. So I thought I'd share some pics of our teeny Princess, Gianna. She is 14 months old and full grown, and has more hair than she has body. :lol:

I just wanted to mention too that none of mine stopped growing until after their first Birthday. All 3 of them had their last small growth spurt at 12/13 months old. I was reading one thread where someone thought their pup was grown at 3 weeks old? I'd have mice running around here if that was the case. :lol: Anyway, just found humor in that. Mine weren't full grown at 6 months old either. 

So here is our full grown pocket puppy. And yes I know there is no such thing as "tinies," "pocket puppies," "teacups," yada yada yada. But she is a pocket puppy as you can see. :lol: But a Chihuahua is a Chihuahua, is a Chihuahua. 

And she is as healthy as a horse. She goes non-stop. You can see in the one picture what her favorite thing to do is when playing with her siblings. She rolls on her back, and gives them the ole' kick-a-roo wherever her feet will touch. :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is so darling!!! How much does she weigh? She is absolutely beautiful. Loved the pictures.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The cat looks HUGE !


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I just love her! She's so darn cute and just a little handful


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww teresa theres our gorjuss pocket puppy gia she is a tiny wee sweetheart xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> She is so darling!!! How much does she weigh? She is absolutely beautiful. Loved the pictures.


Thank you!  The last weight I have on her is 2 lbs. 4 oz. 



michele said:


> The cat looks HUGE !


The cat (Belly) is huge! He weighs 18 lbs.



*Tricia* said:


> I just love her! She's so darn cute and just a little handful


Thank you!  She is about the size of an average sized Man's hand.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> Awww teresa theres our gorjuss pocket puppy gia she is a tiny wee sweetheart xxx


Hi Mandy :wave: Thank you! She's such a little sweetie!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll find some pics of her at 5 months old when I got her and post them. It might be later this evening though.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

TLI said:


> I'll find some pics of her at 5 months old when I got her and post them. It might be later this evening though.


I thought GIA is coming to my house to stay...hehehe...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Nana4u said:


> I thought GIA is coming to my house to stay...hehehe...


Hi Moni :wave: I think she has a lot of stops to make in between. :lol:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

lol That thread made me laugh full grown at 3 weeks old. 

Any way your little one is so darn cute.  
Post more pics please.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Gia is a cute little wee girl. I love the pics. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Awww, adorable!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol that's a big cat! lol today must be big cat day i jsut came from work and there was a 26lb cat and a 22lbs cat!

nice pics


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow is she tiny! What a sweetheart though!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chico's Mum said:


> lol That thread made me laugh full grown at 3 weeks old.
> 
> Any way your little one is so darn cute.
> Post more pics please.





Harley's Mom said:


> Gia is a cute little wee girl. I love the pics. Keep 'em coming.





SinaBChis said:


> Awww, adorable!





Kioana said:


> lol that's a big cat! lol today must be big cat day i jsut came from work and there was a 26lb cat and a 22lbs cat!
> 
> nice pics





huskyluv said:


> Wow is she tiny! What a sweetheart though!





sullysmum said:


> Very cute!



Thank you ladies! 

22/26 lb. cats are very huge! :lol: I have two 18 lbers.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I took these a few minutes ago. I'll go find the pics of her at 5 months old too.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is adorable. Love all the pics!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh how precious! I'm in chi heaven!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!  She's a very sweet little girl, but boy is she a fire cracker! :lol: More energy than the energizer bunny! And she eats more than her siblings do that weigh 1 lb. or so more than her. :lol:

I tried to upload some more photos, but photobucket is down. Will try again later.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Shes such a pretty little girl as are your other Chi's! You must be a proud ChiMom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

SillySally said:


> Shes such a pretty little girl as are your other Chi's! You must be a proud ChiMom


Thank you!  Yes, I love my little babies. They are all so very sweet. I can't imagine my life without them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And this was her at 5 months old when I got her.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

TLI, stop it you're killing me here. I can only take so much cuteness at one time!!! She is a lovely little girl. You must be very proud!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> TLI, stop it you're killing me here. I can only take so much cuteness at one time!!! She is a lovely little girl. You must be very proud!


I quit, I promise. :lol: Uploading the pics is a pain with dial-up. I'm in the boonies and we don't get high speed out here. I'm livin' in the dark ages. :lol:

Yes, I'm very proud of all 3 of my sweet Angels. I love them with all of my heart. They have brought joy to our family like nothing I can explain.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

All of your babies are gorgeous. I know what you are talking about. I have had dogs in the past but there is something about chis - you just can't explain it, but they steal your heart and fill you with so much joy.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh sweetness! She was such a cute puppy! I love her playpen setup.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

She is just precious!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> All of your babies are gorgeous. I know what you are talking about. I have had dogs in the past but there is something about chis - you just can't explain it, but they steal your heart and fill you with so much joy.


Thank you!  They really do. They have the sweetest personalities. One little look from them, and it just melts you. They have such a way to our hearts. 



huskyluv said:


> Oh sweetness! She was such a cute puppy! I love her playpen setup.


Thank you!  I really loved that playpen. It was such a Godsend for all 3 when they were younger. I liked that it had wheels so I could move it around the house too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Radar_Love said:


> She is just precious!!!!


Thank you!  She's a little pistol!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a great thread. I'm on my second "small" chi and i love it!!! I have the same playpen set-up and couldn't live without it. I can't stop smiling at your babies. Yea, my one pounder blows the other two away, energy wise, aggressive wise, everything. It's crazy. Gorgeous angel babies.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwwww she is very cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  Yeah, the playpen helps out a lot.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh what a little darling! She is just the sweetest the lil thing


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> Oh what a little darling! She is just the sweetest the lil thing


Thank you!


----------



## cassandra. (Apr 11, 2009)

she is so adorable. i love her markings!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cassandra. said:


> she is so adorable. i love her markings!


Thank you!


----------

